# Biketreff Darmstadt



## GTPirate (1. Mai 2003)

Hi,

habe mich lange Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet, aber endlich habe ich mal wieder ein paar Tage Zeit, um mich auf meinen Bock zu schmeissen...

Fahre mit einigen Leutchen am kommenden Sonntag eine feine Tour im Odenwald. Anvisiert sind der Frankenstein, Melibokus und/oder Felsenmeer. Wird kein Hardcore-Training, sondern eine gemütliche Runde. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.

Wann: Sonntag, 04. Mai 2003 - 12.00 Uhr
Wo: Parkplatz Böllenfalltor, Darmstadt (an der Kneipe)
Wie lange: So lange es uns Spass macht...

P.S. Bikerwomen sind auch gerne erwünscht; mit uns sind denke ich auch ein paar am Start - für Unterhaltung ist also gesorgt ;-)

Also, Wetter soll ja ziemlich gut werden, deshalb bitte keine Ausreden - wir sehen uns...

euer GTPirate


----------



## ml-55 (9. März 2011)

Schade, wenn ich das mal früher gelesen hätte wär ich glatt dabeigewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaakeBekk (17. März 2011)

Früher, also vor ca. 8 Jahren?


----------



## ml-55 (17. März 2011)




----------

